# paramètre smcfancontrol



## SoulRage (18 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

J'utilie un macbook pro 2012 pour effectuer des tests avec des machines virtuel sous windows/linux

J'ai ajouté un SSD et 16G de ram et la machine marche nickel même avec 4/5 machine virtuel en marche.

Malheureusement elle chauffe énormément. J'ai donc télécharger smcfancontrol. Je souhaiterais savoir si la mise au maximum des rotation par minute ne cause pas de prblème matériel au long terme sur le macbook pro ?

J'ai garder les deux configs classique:
- 2000 rpm pour l'utilisation classique
- 4000 rpm lorsque j'utilise des machines virtuel

J'ai ausi créer un paramètre ou les rpm sont au max (6500 rpm) pour quand il fait très chaud et que je pousse beaucoup la bète (comme en ce moment)

ça rafraichit plutôt bien mais j'ai un doute sur les éventuels problèmes que cela pourrait poser au niveau matériel.

Qu'en pensez)vous ?

Cordialement


----------



## otgl (18 Août 2012)

Il n'y a pas de danger si les ventilateurs tournent plus vite que prévu. C'est le contraire qui est dangereux: si les ventilateurs tournent plus lentement que prévu: et comme "smcfancontrol" ne permet pas de ralentir, mais seulement d'accélérer, tu n'as aucun souci à te faire.

Sinon, pour éviter l'utilisation d'un tel logiciel, tu peux t'acheter un "support pour ordinateur portable avec ventilateurs" (appelé aussi: "refroidisseur pour ordinateur portable"). Tu peux en trouver dans les magasins informatiques. Mais ce n'est pas beau à voir, et c'est impossible à transporter.


----------



## SoulRage (18 Août 2012)

Malheureusement je bouge très souvent entre mon domicile, l'école et le travail (en alternance)

Merci pour les informations sur smcfancontrol.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2012)

Méfiance quand même : faire tourner les ventilateurs en permanence plus vite que nécessaire, ça a quand même pour incidence d'induire un vieillissement accéléré des ventilateurs. J'avais utilisé SMCFanControl comme ça du temps où ma puce vidéo faisait des siennes (NVidia Geforce 8600 GT, ce sont les écarts brusques de températures qui causaient le dysfonctionnement), mais depuis qu'Apple a remplacé ma carte mère sous (extension de) garantie avec une 8600 GT débarrassée du défaut, j'ai remis le réglage par défaut du Mac, de toute façon, si la température monte, la vitesse des ventilos augmente automatiquement, donc les faire tourner plus vite dès le départ ne fait que ralentir un petit peu la montée en température, mais pas de beaucoup, et surtout, ça ne la fait pas monter moins haut si processeur et/ou puce vidéo sont effectivement beaucoup sollicités.

Cela dit, SMCFanControl, c'est pas de la bureautique, ni un des utilitaires dont on parle ici (on n'y parle que d'utilitaires "non système pour le domaine desquels, il n'existe pas de forum spécialisé). On déménage.


----------



## SoulRage (18 Août 2012)

Si on suit ta réflexion smcfancontrol ne sert strictement à rien non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2012)

SoulRage a dit:


> Si on suit ta réflexion smcfancontrol ne sert strictement à rien non ?



Si, il me permet d'avoir un il sur la température de mon Mac (et la vitesse des ventilos, mais ça, c'est moins utile). Mais pour être honnête, je pense qu'à la base, il a surtout pour but de calmer la parano de certains utilisateurs de MB ou MBP (voire d'iMac, mais là ) !


----------

